
Germany will give 220M euros to its newspapers in the coming years - s9w
https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2020-07-02-preserving-media-diversity--bundestag-votes-on-funding-millions-for-publishers.BJOEOsqAI.html
======
s9w
In addition to this the Government spent ~44 million (2019) in print
advertising themselves. This comes just a few weeks after a price increase of
the mandatory fee for state TV. And just one day before they passed the hate
speech bill.

------
ganzuul
Seems meant to prop up an incumbent business network when it can no longer
compete with newcomers.

